# Snub nose practice and a modified short course of fire.



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

It’s been a while since I’ve had a weekday off. Decided to go on a short trip and visit an indoor range and knock the dust off a few snubby revolvers. When ammo went scarce I sought a course of fire that didn’t use a lot of ammo but could give a fair assessment of how I was doing In basic presentation to fire, follow-up and at different distances.

The Old standard BPD course of fire was as follows, all from the holster:

2 rounds in 1.5 seconds at 10 feet (“No one should be closer than that.”)
2 rounds in 2.0 seconds at 20 feet (“The length of a car.”)
2 reload 2 in 6.0 seconds (8.0 for revolvers) at 30 feet (“From the curb to the front door.”)
2 rounds in 3.5 seconds at 60 feet (“From the opposite curb to the front door.”)

It was designed with service pistols and revolvers in mind.
Today I had to adjust a bit for both, range rules, and use of 5 shot snubby revolvers. (because it was a weekday I had the undivided attention of the RSO, who insisted I place my target “below the line in the cardboard backer”. This actually shifted the center of the target down enough that it forced me to shoot their floor instead of placing the COM high enough to have my rounds impact the backstop. So, with this blind insistence on rule enforcement I knew I could not shoot full speed, or draw from a holster. I also could not place my target any closer than 20 feet (to avoid shooting into the floor, ironically).

I modified the course of fire follows:
All from low ready as quick as I could get away with.


20 feet 2 shots strong hand only
20 feet 2 shots two handed
30 feet 1 shot, reload, then 3 shots
60 feet 2 shots

I did this a few times with the following revolvers:

S&W 442 to warm up











Then the S&W 638 and another try with the 442 (the holes marked with crosses were from the 638).










Next up was Taurus 85 CH (I pulled left due to the change in grip shape, but it was darned comfortable to shoot.)










Last was the Taurus 856. (the shots in the 8 ring and up, were after, just trying different ammo and then some 25 6d head shot attempts, just for the RSO, So I could at least try to justify his insistence on placing my target so low.)










No it wasn’t as challenging as the actual BPD course of fire, since I wasn’t coming from the holster or forced to stay in time limits. But it was fun and gave me an opportunity to compare how I do with a few different Snub nosed revolvers.

The Bakersfield Police Department Course of fire was shot at least twice a month, by officers and required a 80% to pass.

The scoring zones were as follows:
10-point scoring zone on the silhouette target was a 7-inch circle, with the next zone (9 points) measuring 9×13 inches. A hit anywhere else on the silhouette scored 6 points.

Each 1/4 second over time limit cost a point.


How good were BPD officers? 85% hits when the national average was 15%.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Looks like that will work. I shoot a 637 well, and when I take my time very well. I prefer the older school rubber Pachmayr grip and it works well for me.


----------



## armoredman (Oct 14, 2021)

I might have to try that with my little Rossi.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Looks good Doc! Love your snubs...and mine too. Old school still gets it done. When you consider wild west gunfighters, some of which used cap and ball revolvers, I would say that if your proficient, your also deadly.

Some of the shots that Wild Bill Hickok could pull off, and some of the gun fights he won, I would have put my money on him than most modern shooters with a semi-auto.


----------

